# Lange RS 130 Wide



## powhunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Have always been a fan of lange boots...I was on the old L-10s for a while then they kinda blew out.  Bought the Lange comp 120s 2 years ago and they were way too narrow.  Sold them to Jonnypoach and  he painted em grey (they were powder blue) Now I see lange has a 130 flex  a little bit wider...Anyone have these?  Suburban Sports has em for $450


----------



## Philpug (Jul 13, 2011)

Great boot... IF it fits YOUR foot? Information you cannot find on the internet. If you think it MIGHT be an option, go to Suburban Sports and let them do their job. These guys are good and will not sell you a boot that isn't the right boot for YOUR foot.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea thanks for the input Phil!  Definately gonna go down and see Pete this week

Steveo


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2011)

drjeff has a set of Langes...I'm just not sure which ones. Hopefully, he'll chime in. I know he's been happy with his.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 14, 2011)

Wanted so badly to get my feet into the RS-110 WIDES of 10/11...one pair over in Ludlow, VT....ie I was stretched for spending cash and it's over 200mi round trip from Bangor, ME.  On hindsight...think I should've made the trip....lol.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was going to get them this year after trying on a prototype the year before, but just hated the color of them(Im not normally superficial). 
My shop owner did get them(same size as I would have bought) and i am very glad I decided not to.  I hated the shape of the toe box on them, seemed very tight on my outside toes.  The proto was not like that.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep..kind of expected that Lange toebox regardless of what their advertising was Hawkshot99...  With my narrow achilles area...anything that hints of snugness there is promising to me..LOL.  ...but a few years back, while practicing heatgunology_201: toelug-shaving on older modded boots...I found out just how thin the connection from the top of toelug to shell actually is...:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Have always been a fan of lange boots...I was on the old L-10s for a while then they kinda blew out.  Bought the Lange comp 120s 2 years ago and they were way too narrow.  Sold them to Jonnypoach and  he painted em grey (they were powder blue) Now I see lange has a 130 flex  a little bit wider...Anyone have these?  Suburban Sports has em for $450



Don't you like the Krypton's?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Yep..kind of expected that Lange toebox regardless of what their advertising was Hawkshot99...  With my narrow achilles area...anything that hints of snugness there is promising to me..LOL.  ...



I had never worn a Lange for more than a 1/2 second.  Usually when I try them on, my foot is in extreme pain width wise before even buckling them.

I tried on a Prototype of the RS130 in March of 10' and LOVED them.  Did not notice the toe box, and had never heard of a small area, just foot width.


----------



## Madroch (Jul 27, 2011)

Have the RL12- 08/09 (WC 160 ZA plastic- 130ish) in the 92 last-- way too narrow for you, I am sure.  Love the boot fit-very low instep, narrow in heel and ankle, roomy in toes/high toe box-- can wiggle toes and toes gently touch boot front when standing and not flexing- but heel stays put.  Cons for me-- very limited flex range-- boot is quite upright and you hit a wall pretty quick when flexing.  Nice for short slalom turns--can turn on a dime on hard pack- almost overresponsive in longer turns (probably due to my lack of finesse)-- and sometimes tough in bumps (blame the boot right?).

Would love the same fit in a boot with a larger flex range--

While I have never softened the boot by removing any of the rivets as the boot is only marginally too stiff on really cold days-- I wonder if removing one might increase the range?  Probably not...


----------

